# Spezial Vogesen Tour



## alexWildschwein (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jedermann !

Hier ist meine dritte (ou lätze) Vogensentour Vorschlag am Sonntag (26.6).
Das ist eine spezial Strecke um besste Vogesenwege euch zu zeigen.
Der Strecke ist 50km lang mit ungefär 1400hm. Es gibt viele schöne und lustige Singletrails (35km denke ich), ein Schloss, ein Turm, eine Höhlekappel, schöne Landschaften, und viel Spass zu machen. Das sich passiert zwischen Saverne und Obersteigen.

Das Termin ist in Saverne vorne dem Hauptbanhof Sonntag um 10 Uhr.
Ich denke, dass wir um 18 Uhr nach Saverne zurück. Bringt ihre Picknick.

Wer ist dabei ?
Tschuss.
AlexWildschwein.


----------



## Marathonmann (20. Juni 2005)

Ich bin dabei! JE me rejouis déjà (oups, da ist mir wieder was französisches rausgerutscht, sorry)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephaneW (20. Juni 2005)

bin auch dabei, wenn ich am morgen aufstehen kann.
Ich laufe am Samstag Abend die letzte Etappe vom Fidelitas Lauf, von Langenalb bis Karlsruhe, ich hoffe dass ich es irgendwie hinkriege.

@Schwarzspecht, Specialist 
ihr faht doch über Haguenau oder ? Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mitfahren ab dort, abends würde ich aber noch ins Kino gehen.


----------



## specialist (20. Juni 2005)

[email protected],
ich komm mit einem Freund. Wir sind schon ab Samstag da und übernachten auf dem Campingplatz in Saverne. Tourenvorschläge für Samstag sind willkommen!
Wir fahren über die franz. Autobahn A35 u. A4, aber halt schon um Samstag.

speci


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juni 2005)

StephaneW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich laufe am Samstag Abend die letzte Etappe vom Fidelitas Lauf, von Langenalb bis Karlsruhe, ich hoffe dass ich es irgendwie hinkriege.



Eine Freundin von mir läuft Mutschelbach bis Langenalb - ich drücke dir die Daumen!




			
				StephaneW schrieb:
			
		

> @Schwarzspecht, Specialist
> ihr faht doch über Haguenau oder ? Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mitfahren ab dort, abends würde ich aber noch ins Kino gehen.



Kein Problem, muß nur wissen, wann und wo!


----------



## specialist (22. Juni 2005)

Gibt´s denn irgendjemand der auch mit dem Gedanken spielt schon am Samstag anzureisen? 
Wir ( SteffenF.Neun und meine Wenigkeit) sind am Samstag um 10.00 in Saverne und checken im Campingplatz ein!
Dann wird am Samstag schon mal richtig Ratt gefahren. 

@AlexW: Gebe uns doch bitte mal einen Tip für eine Strecke und welche Landkarte ich kaufen soll.

Also los Leute, wäre doch lustig zwei Tage Rattspocht mit Übernachtung...Lagerfeuerromantik, Bier, Merquez und ein bisschen im Schlafsack kuscheln   

Grüsse speci


----------



## Marathonmann (22. Juni 2005)

@speci: Mann, da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden. Naja, ich bin am Samstag abend auch mit reichlich Merguez und gegrilltes LAmm und so was gesegnet... Falls es bei mir am Samstag doch noch klappt mit ner Runde, wie seid ihr denn zu erreichen.
Ansonsten bis Sonntag 10 Uhr Saverne Bhf


----------



## alexWildschwein (22. Juni 2005)

Super, es gibt viele Leute !

@Speci : Ich habe einen Tour dir gemacht. Er ist dort : http://ccaa.agat.net/vtt/WasselonneStrecke.jpg (8MB)

Ob du die Karten kaufen willst, du soll die 3715OT (Saverne Sarrebourg) und die 3716ET (Mont Ste-Odile) Top25 IGN Karten nemmen.

Wenn du noch Zeit nach dem Tour hast, du kann nach 'Rocher de Dabo' mit Auto fahren. Das ist eine sehr Schöne Touristplatz.

Tschüss.
Alex.


----------



## StephaneW (22. Juni 2005)

@Schwarzspecht

kennst du den SuperU in Seltz, erste Ausfahrt auf der Autobahn Lauterbourg-Strasbourg ? Wir könnten uns dort treffen, um 8h30 zum Beispiel ?
Bist du allein bis jetzt ? Es hat sich noc einer gemeldet der ab Haguenau auch mit uns fahren könnte.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juni 2005)

@ Stéphane
Bis jetzt allein - heulschluchz! Habe mal bei den Kollegen nachgefragt, bisher aber nix gehört. Wenn sich heute keiner meldet, dann geht das mit dem zweiten Platz ab Haguenau in Ordnung.

Lass uns das morgen klar machen!


----------



## specialist (23. Juni 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ...heulschluchz...


Na, na, na, wer wird den gleich weinen. Wir sind doch dann auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falconetti (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ganz kurzfristig schliese ich mich noch eurer Gruppe an.
Bis Sonntag 10 Uhr in Saverne.

Gruß

Reinhard


----------



## Kenny Garnet (26. Juni 2005)

So, Alex, jetzt wird die Veranstaltung richtig voll. Ich komme mit 4 Leuten aus Karlsruhe. 
Wir sehen uns am Bahnhof in Saverne um 10:00.   

Kette rechts!


----------



## Ulli1169 (26. Juni 2005)

alexWildschwein schrieb:
			
		

> @Speci : Ich habe einen Tour dir gemacht. Er ist dort : http://ccaa.agat.net/vtt/WasselonneStrecke.jpg (8MB)



Danke, Alex, das ist mal ein super Service ! 

die im jpg skizzierte Tour steht in der Datei im Anhang
(wasselonne_alex.trk.txt) als PCX5 Tracklog zur Verfügung.
Kann z.B. mit CartoExploreur ins GPS geladen werden um
die Tour abzufahren. Die Tour hat ca 35km bei 1000 HM.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juni 2005)

So, hier mal ein erster Bericht:

-> Abfahrt war 10.30 Uhr am Bahnhof (nachdem Angie und Sven vergeblich auf Holger vom MTB-Club gewartet haben, wurden Sie natürlich von uns mitgenommen; ein gewisser K. Garnet ward ebenfalls nicht geshen!). Ansonsten waren einige gastgebende Franzosen sowie Badener und sogar ein Schwabe versammelt - insgesamt glaube ich bis zu 12 Teilnehmer

-> 1. längere Unterbrechung gleich nach Cedrics Sturz (der kann jetzt sicher 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr in der Nase bohren - gute Besserung von hier aus!)

-> 2. Unterbrechung: Kettenanriss beim Marathonmann

-> Dann sind wir ein wenig gefahren - und schwups, wars Zeit fürs Picknik.

-> Naja, alles in allem waren es dann sagenhafte 30 km und ca. 1.000 Hm, dafür waren wir auch stolze 7 Std. inkl. Pausen unterwegs ...

Wenn ich das mit der Galerie bzw. mit den Fotoalben kapiere, lade ich heute abend meine Bilder hoch.

Gruß an alle - und danke nochmals an Alex!


----------



## Ulli1169 (27. Juni 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> -> Naja, alles in allem waren es dann sagenhafte 30 km und ca. 1.000 Hm, dafür waren wir auch stolze 7 Std. inkl. Pausen unterwegs ...
> Gruß an alle - und danke nochmals an Alex!



War das die Tour welche Alex oben im JPG skizziert hat ?
Thx, Ulli


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. Juni 2005)

Kann das nicht sehen, aber das war wohl der Tourenvorschlag für den Specialist am Samstag - ist dann leider wegen einer Amère-Biére-Vergiftung ausgefallen oder so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (27. Juni 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> der Tourenvorschlag für den Specialist am Samstag - ist dann leider wegen einer Amère-Biére-Vergiftung ausgefallen oder so ...



Nenene, ich bin am Samstag stramm geradelt. Amère-Biére-Vergiftung war erst nachdem Brasilien das dritte Tor schoss. Schwarzspechts Ausführungen schließ ich mich an. Der arme  Cedrice, und ich hab noch gesagt...-auch von mir Gute Besserung.

Bitte postet Eure Bilder, da gibt´s dann noch genug zu kommentieren. Grand merci an die Wildschweine, vorweg an Alex  . Eure Truppe scheint ein sympatischer Haufen zu sein. wir kommen gerne wieder  

specialist


----------



## Falconetti (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle!

War ne tolle Tour am Sonntag, hat mir trotz hohem Technischem Anspruch (nach meinem Ermessen) sehr gut gefallen - Wiederholung jederzeit willkommen, natürlich auch in anderen Regionen.
Ich kann bei Interesse auch mal in meiner Region eine Tour organisieren.

Auch von meiner Seite noch gute Besserung an Cedric und vielen Dank an Alex und die Wildschweine.   



			
				Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> War das die Tour welche Alex oben im JPG skizziert hat ?
> Thx, Ulli


Denke schon, habe die Daten mal in mein GPS Programm geladen - Danke Ulli
Ich habe leider noch keine funktionierende digitale Karte von den Nordvogesen, kann deshalb keine skizzierte JPG-Karte anbieten.
Bei Bedarf jedoch GPS Tracks von der Tour am Sonntag.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Ulli1169 (27. Juni 2005)

Falconetti schrieb:
			
		

> Denke schon, habe die Daten mal in mein GPS Programm geladen - Danke Ulli
> ...
> Bis zum nächsten mal
> Gruß
> Reinhard



wie rum seid ihr die tour gefahren ? 
ich tippe wg dem profil mal dass gegen den uhrzeigersinn 
gefahren worden ist ... 

thx, Ulli


----------



## Cook (27. Juni 2005)

Geht eigentlich keine Tour mehr, ohne dass es einen der Teilnehmer ordentlich auf die Fresse haut?


----------



## StephaneW (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,

schön das es euch gefallen hat. Ich war in den letzten Zeiten zu wenig mit den anderen gefahren, es ist einfach zu weit wenn man allein fährt finde ich. 

Dem Cedric geht nicht so schlecht, er sollte aber für 2 Wochen noch den Finger im Gibs haben. Er hat sich sogar noch entschuldigt für die Zeit die wir wegen sein Stunt verloren haben.
Es war echt übertrieben was er uns da probiert hat (Drop von 7-8 ohen Stufen mit einem XC Hardtail), aber er sah ziemlich selbstsicher aus deswegen wollte ich nichts sagen. Mit 10 Jahren weniger hatte ich auch die selbe Einstellung... 
Es gibt aber auch Junge die es können   
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=525002

Ich halte euch informiert wenn ich mal in Wissembourg was mache.


----------



## Marathonmann (27. Juni 2005)

Sodele (wie man im Schwäbischen zu sagen pflegt, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort! Bin immer noch nicht ganz ausgeschlafen, nach wiederum fast 4 Stunden Rückfahrt mit diversen Staus... Na,a, ich hat sich aber auf jeden Fall mal tierisch gelohnt. Danke nochmals an alle Wildschweine! So viel singletrails auf einmal, das ist einfach FETT!!! Wann steht die nächste Tour an? Wir könnten doch echt mal ein Wochenende dort verbringen. So wie der Specialist beim Zelten, oder?


> 1. längere Unterbrechung gleich nach Cedrics Sturz (der kann jetzt sicher 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr in der Nase bohren - gute Besserung von hier aus!)    -> 2. Unterbrechung: Kettenanriss beim Marathonmann


Du hast die 3. Unterbrechung vergessen - der Plattfuss von Jean!

Von Cedric weiss ich folgendes: Anscheinend wurde bei den Röntgenaufnahmen in Saverne kein Bruch festgestellt, die HAnd ist aber erstmal im gips und er wird noch zu einem "Handspezialisten" gehen und sich nochmals untersuchen lassen.

So, und hier Ich hoffe, das funktioniert, irgendwie hab ich das mit den Fotos hochladen auch noch nicht so ganz kapiert... 

Grüße MarathonHolger


----------



## speedygonzales (28. Juni 2005)

Marathonmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das funktioniert, irgendwie hab ich das mit den Fotos hochladen auch noch nicht so ganz kapiert...



schöne Bilder!


----------



## specialist (28. Juni 2005)

Vielen dank für die Fotos, Marathonman. Wenn der Schwarzspecht nicht so viel in anderen Threads mit jungem Gemüse flirten würde, hätte er bestimmt Zeit seine Bilder hochzuladen  ich kann´s ehrlich gesagt nicht erwarten noch ein paar Fotos zu sehen.
Die Tour schreit nach einer Wiederholung


			
				Marathonmann schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten doch echt mal ein Wochenende dort verbringen. So wie der Specialist beim Zelten, oder?


Die Tour schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung. 

Ich grüsse Euch
specialist


----------



## Falconetti (28. Juni 2005)

Tolle Bilder, hoffentlich werden es noch mehr!   



			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung.
> 
> Ich grüsse Euch
> specialist


Genau!!

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Juni 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Schwarzspecht nicht so viel in anderen Threads mit jungem Gemüse flirten würde, hätte er bestimmt Zeit seine Bilder hochzuladen  ich kann´s ehrlich gesagt nicht erwarten noch ein paar Fotos zu sehen.



Jaja, heute mittag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (29. Juni 2005)

So hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=5406

Wenn das nicht funzt, vielleicht kann mir einer der Experten sagen
a) wie man so schöne große Bilder doch direkt in einen Beitrag stellen kann?
b) wie man einen Link umbenennt?

... mir ist verdammt warm!


----------



## Marathonmann (29. Juni 2005)

Sehr schöne Bilder, da könnten Leute, die nicht dabei gewesen sind, direkt neidisch werden, nicht wahr? Hat irgend jemand denn noch mehr Fotos gemacht?
@Schwarzspecht: KAnnst Du mir die Fotos irgendwie zukommen lassen?
Wer meine Fotos haben will, schreibt mir Adresse auf PN, dann schick ich sie


----------



## Falconetti (29. Juni 2005)

So, Ich versuch jetz auch mal ein Bildchen hochzuladen.   
Ist nur eine Übersichtskarte mit eingezeichneter Strecke und Kommentare.

Gruß

falconetti

Bild ist zu groß zum hochladen - auf 60 Kb erkennt man nichts.   
Gibts da noch ne' andere Lösung?   

noch n' Gruß


----------



## alexWildschwein (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Ich bin zurück aus Garmisch. Das war toll, wenn das Wetter schön war...
Ich habe meine Photos in Internet ausgeladen : http://sangliersroulants.free.fr/treff/

@Schwartzspecht : Du hast irhe Kuchen in meinem Rucksack vergessen. Das schmecktet gut am Frühstück !

Das war ein toll Tag. Ich wird andere Entdeckung Täge organisieren. Ein ganz Wonchenede in Campingplatz ist eine gutte Idee ! Vielleicht am September Beginung (3-4 oder 10-11).

Ich komme gern mit euch radfarhen, aber ich kann nicht alles Thema lesen, das ist zu schwerr für mich. Ich wird manchmal die Forum am Freitag lesen.

Tschüss.
Alexandre.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Juli 2005)

Marathonmann schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Bilder, da könnten Leute, die nicht dabei gewesen sind, direkt neidisch werden, nicht wahr? Hat irgend jemand denn noch mehr Fotos gemacht?
> @Schwarzspecht: KAnnst Du mir die Fotos irgendwie zukommen lassen?
> Wer meine Fotos haben will, schreibt mir Adresse auf PN, dann schick ich sie



Kannste haben, sind ca. 30 MB. Schick mir deine Adresse per PM!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kann mir einer der Experten sagen
> a) wie man so schöne große Bilder doch direkt in einen Beitrag stellen kann?
> b) wie man einen Link umbenennt?


a) Die großen Bilder stellte man über einen Link ins Album (oder auf die eigene Website) rein. Bei so vielen, wie du in Frankreich geschossen hast, ist das aber zu viel Arbeit. Wie das mit dem Album geht, steht hier. Ganz komfortabel geht es über diese





Funktion, die leider einen kleinen bug hat: Man kann nur am Ende seines Textes einfügen. Wenn man ein Bild anklickt, wird der entsprechende BB-Code (am Ende) eingefügt. Am rechten oberen Bildrand gibt's dann die Einfüge Tools:




Mit denen kann man wählen, wie das Bild im Text aussehen soll.
Ich empfehle hier mit Rücksicht auf die ISDN oder Modem-Benutzer nicht das große Bild mit 1,5MB direkt in den Thread einzufügen (hab' ich früher schon mal gemacht).

Hier ist noch ein Bild von alex Seite geklaut:





b) Einen link kann man umbenennen, indem man ihn nicht direkt in den Text einfügt und sich darauf verläßt, dass er automatisch als link erkannt wird sondern die Funktion Link einfügen verwendet:




Es öffnet sich als erstes ein Eingabefenster, in das man den Namen des link eingeben kann und erst dann ein Fenster, wo der eigentliche Link eingegeben wird. Man kann es aber auch nach der Vorschau von Hand im BB-Code machen, weil da der Link schon konvertiert ist, wenn man "Links automatisch umwandeln" angekreuzt hat.

Zum Thema: Sieht echt klasse aus, die Tour, die ihr gemacht habt. Und so viele Fotos!

Wenigstens ein etwas weniger unvorteilhaftes aus Innsbruck hätte mir schon gereicht.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juli 2005)

@ sk
... dafür haste 'ne Biketour mit Miri verdient (ersatzweise mit Essy!).

Danke


----------



## Miri Sübel (4. Juli 2005)

ich nehm nur kenny mit !!!


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2005)

Kenny??? garnet!!!

ja nee iss klar. aber das du mit zweitaccounts rumspammst is doch nicht dein stil   

@Franzmänner und germannengefolge

Die Karlsruher Protektorenmafia wird nächstes mal mit dabei sein.... und dann gibts lehrvorführung im treppefahren ohne sich auf den lutz zu haun. 

bis bald im wald

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathonmann (4. Juli 2005)

> Die Karlsruher Protektorenmafia wird nächstes mal mit dabei sein.... und dann gibts lehrvorführung im treppefahren ohne sich auf den lutz zu haun.


Na da freuen wir uns aber! Endlich bringt uns jemand das radeln bei!   
Wann soll denn das nächste Mal sein??? Hoffentlich bald!


----------



## Miri Sübel (4. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Kenny??? garnet!!!
> 
> ja nee iss klar. aber das du mit zweitaccounts rumspammst is doch nicht dein stil
> 
> ...


Du scheinst etwas verwirrt zu sein ????


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. Juli 2005)

Miri Sübel schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst etwas verwirrt zu sein ????



wenn du auf den Namen klickst und die Funktion "mehr Beiträge von eL finden" verwendest, kannst dies verifiziert werden.

MfG .-)


----------



## eL (5. Juli 2005)

wenn man davon aus geht das "mir is übel" der zweitaccount von "kenn ich garnicht" (hab es hier mal ins hochdeutsche übersetzt) ist dann macht das hier geschriebene schon sinn.



Mal zum thema !!!!
Also meinetwegen kann es recht bald ne wiederholung geben!! ausser am 6-7.8. denn da werd ich nun endlich mal nach berlin fahren.
Am liebsten dann auch Sa und So damit es sich auch lohnt die lange anreise in kauf zu nehmen.

bis bald

eL


----------



## Marathonmann (5. Juli 2005)

Also ich bin echt auch für eine baldige Wiederholung. Ab Anfang August bin ich arbeitslos und da dürfte scih von meiner Seite zumindest recht bald auch ein Termin finden! 
Ein ganzes Wochenende wäre echt am coolsten, fahre ja auch etwas länger an, aus dem schönen Schwabenlande!
Wer hat Terminvorschläge?
ICh könnte als Treffpunkt auch die Schwäbische Alb bei mir vorschlagen. Da hat es zwar nicht ganz so viele Singletrails wie in den Vogesen, is aber auch genial!


----------



## Miri Sübel (5. Juli 2005)

@eL: 
ich (Miri) bin weiblich.....
Kenny ist männlich !!! 

is also nix das selbe !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

na dann kommt doch mit zur mächsten vogesentour   ich mein beide ... oder müsst ihr erst eure persönlichkeit spalten??

eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Juli 2005)

Miri Sübel schrieb:
			
		

> @eL:
> ich (Miri) bin weiblich.....
> Kenny ist männlich !!!
> is also nix das selbe !!!



Bist du eigentlich auf den Bikefotos auf der Clubseite mit drauf ?


----------



## Kenny Garnet (7. Juli 2005)

Miri Sübel schrieb:
			
		

> @eL:
> 
> Kenny ist männlich !!!



Das möchte ich aber auch so verstanden wissen, eL und Miri! Es mag schon ein halbes Jahr her sein, eL, als wir zusammen unterwegs waren, aber ich hab mich seinerzeit im Pfälzer Wald beim Austreten nie verschämt ins Heidelbeerkraut gehockt, sondern stand immer aufrecht und über den Dingen und hab eine schöne, druckvolle Bogenlampe gemacht   . Vielleicht genügt das als Nachweis, nicht weiblich zu sein. Meine Frau Gemahlin hätte sich übrigens bestimmt schon beschwert über das, was ihr da angeheiratet wurde.

Für die nächste Vogesentour tät ich meine ungespaltene Teilnahme gern anmelden, wenn ich wüsste, wann die ist. Denn die letzte hab ich aufgrund eines wirklich saudummen Kommunikationsfehlers mit einer geschlagenen Stunde Verspätung verpasst. Und den Wartenden am Bahnhof Saverne dadurch unnötig Wartezeit aufgebrummt, was mir sehr peinlich ist und wofür ich mich gern entschuldigen will. (Aua, sorry, ehrlich.)

Find's aber nett, Miri, dass noch jemand mit mir fahren will - gerade nach dem Faux-Pas neulich in Saverne (oh, peinlich).

Alla, Wirsing!


----------



## specialist (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich war im Keller und habe diesen verstaubten Thread gefunden und rausgekramt.
Nicht uneigennützig, vom *15-17.08.*, die letzten Tage  meines Urlaubs, möchte ich mit dem Bike ein Wochenende auf Tour. (Anfahrt mit dem Auto). Mit Campingplatz, Übernachten, etc. Vogesen fänd ich gut!
Wer hätte den noch Interesse? Z.B. Saverne oder Gerardmèr, also mit dem Auto hin und zwei Tage auf dem Campingplatz, viel biken, etc...
Ich habe auch noch sehr gute Erinnerungen an AlexWildschwein und seine Truppe, der damals sensationell geguidet hat.
Also offizieller Aufruf: Wochenende *15-17.08.*,
wer hat Bock mitzumachen, wer kennt sich aus, bekommen wir Leute zusammen?
Thread wieder eröffnet...

Grüsse specialist


----------



## Falconetti (4. August 2008)

specialist schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war im Keller und habe diesen verstaubten Thread gefunden und rausgekramt.
> Nicht uneigennützig, vom *15-17.08.*, die letzten Tage  meines Urlaubs, möchte ich mit dem Bike ein Wochenende auf Tour. (Anfahrt mit dem Auto). Mit Campingplatz, Übernachten, etc. Vogesen fänd ich gut!
> Wer hätte den noch Interesse? Z.B. Saverne oder Gerardmèr, also mit dem Auto hin und zwei Tage auf dem Campingplatz, viel biken, etc...
> Ich habe auch noch sehr gute Erinnerungen an AlexWildschwein und seine Truppe, der damals sensationell geguidet hat.
> ...



Hi Specialist,

...ja war 'ne tolle Tour damals mit den "Wildschweinen".
...Interesse hätt ich ja schon - bin aber wegen gesundheitlicher Problemen seit über einem Jahr kein MTB mehr gefahren.
Vielleicht wird's ja noch mal was in diesem Leben.
Ich hoff es meldet sich noch wer für 'ne Tour.
...Marathonmann, Schwarzspecht oder so.

Grüße
falconetti


----------



## specialist (5. August 2008)

Ich habe den Termin nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hatte verworfen, und war jetzt schon für zwei Tage alleine in den Südvogesen.
Im Moment bin ich im Urlaub an der Ostsee.
Ich hoffe es geht Dir bald besser.
Grüsse specialist


----------

